

Patents and the Exponential Growth of Technology - cjg
http://www.jadeleaf.co.uk/patents-and-the-exponential-growth-of-technol

======
russell
He proposes that the length of a patent be inversely proportional to the
amount of innovation in a field (measured by rate of patenting). No software
patents is better, but I could live with 1 or 2 year patents.

